# ouvrir un eMac pour le dépoussiérer.



## dakar (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous. Je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon forum... mais j'essaie,  on me le dira !
donc, ma soeur possède depuis 3 ans un eMac blanc (rond) et il a surement besoin d'être dépoussiéré à l'intérieur. Mais on ne sait pas comment ouvrir le capot à trous, derrière l'engin, pour accéder aux ventilateurs.
Si quelqu'un  pouvait me dire comment faire ... ?  sur le livret de cet eMac, on ne dit rien à ce sujet...
Merci


----------



## Arlequin (9 Novembre 2010)

dakar a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon forum... mais j'essaie,  on me le dira !
> donc, ma soeur possède depuis 3 ans un eMac blanc (rond) et il a surement besoin d'être dépoussiéré à l'intérieur. Mais on ne sait pas comment ouvrir le capot à trous, derrière l'engin, pour accéder aux ventilateurs.
> Si quelqu'un  pouvait me dire comment faire ... ?  sur le livret de cet eMac, on ne dit rien à ce sujet...
> Merci



hello

voir le tuto de mister sterpin


----------



## dakar (9 Novembre 2010)

merci beaucoup, Arlequin


----------

